# Anyone need an HR10-250?



## TheSlacker (Sep 9, 2004)

I have one I haven't used in over a year. It worked fine the last time I used it, so if you need a replacement, or one for parts, let me know.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

PM sent....


----------



## jmhays (Aug 19, 2002)

I also have a HR10-250 that will probably work great if you throw a new hard drive in it. It died one year ago and I just got another HR10-250 to replace it. You could use it for parts or buy a new drive for it.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you guys still paying for HD even though you only get a few channels? what channels in HD do you still get.

I just activated an HR10-250 in So. CA and it was almost impossible to get them to remove the HD service. I only want SD.


----------



## jmhays (Aug 19, 2002)

Yes, I am paying for HD although I rarely use it. I have an antennea to grab my locals on HD and that is what I watch primarily, except for when football is in HD on ESPN.


----------



## Cornelius (Dec 8, 2002)

I can use your functional HR10-250 ... my MB has a burnt-out LED controller, and the HDMI port is burning out HDMI switches. :-(


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

Cornelius said:


> I can use your functional HR10-250 ... my MB has a burnt-out LED controller, and the HDMI port is burning out HDMI switches. :-(


I have two fully functioning with remotes that have been in a box for over a year


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

mrfixit454 said:


> Are you guys still paying for HD even though you only get a few channels? what channels in HD do you still get.
> 
> I just activated an HR10-250 in So. CA and it was almost impossible to get them to remove the HD service. I only want SD.


Then why did you activate an HD receiver. Almost the one and only reason for this guy is the reception of OTA HD, or you just got's to have your TiVo. You can get D* to send you a very good SD DVR for $50 or so.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

tucsonbill said:


> Then why did you activate an HD receiver. Almost the one and only reason for this guy is the reception of OTA HD, or you just got's to have your TiVo. You can get D* to send you a very good SD DVR for $50 or so.


Let me re-phrase..... I only want SD service and HD ... OTA, no satellite HD. This unit works great like this. I had an SD DVR, the HR10-250 is now a step up from it.

Fixit


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

I have one as well, upgraded to record 92 hours HD, 609 hours SD (I think it has two 320 GB drives). I'll also include the original drive which I pulled when I did the upgrade.

Was working fine when I last tested it (last June maybe), including the HDMI port. 

Send me a PM if anyone is interested!


----------



## Doeboy1 (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any left? Need to buy one to tie me over til i decide what to do


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

Doeboy (or anyone else),
Mine's still available - send me a pm!

-N


----------



## drl67 (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone still have one? I'm in the SF Bay Area. I'll be in the LA area weekend of Mar 20th, or I will pay for shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## pretzelbag (Mar 12, 2003)

drl67 --

I have a leased HR10-250 that hasn't worked for 6 mos. or so. It's stuck at "powering up..." which may mean the hard disk is bad. It's unmodified and worked great up until that fateful day.

I called DirecTV and deactivated it, and although they said they would send a box so that I could ship it back to them, that never happened (has it ever?).

I figure if D* doesn't want an old HR10-250, I might as well pass it on to someone who can use it.

If nobody wants it, I will probably take out the HDD and recycle the rest at the local computer recycling center. If D* calls, I can tell them I helped them help the environment.

I'm on the SF Peninsula so if you want to take it, let me know.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

pretzelbag said:


> drl67 --
> 
> I have a leased HR10-250 that hasn't worked for 6 mos. or so. It's stuck at "powering up..." which may mean the hard disk is bad. It's unmodified and worked great up until that fateful day.
> 
> ...


Technically you cant sell or give it to anyone because D still owns it. They won't activate it for the next person. I went through this when I bought one that I confirmed was an OK sale with D, then they tried to tell me it was leased after all. It all worked out OK in the end and turned out to be a legitimate unit that could be purchased.


----------



## pretzelbag (Mar 12, 2003)

mrfixit454 said:


> Technically you cant sell or give it to anyone because D still owns it. They won't activate it for the next person. I went through this when I bought one that I confirmed was an OK sale with D, then they tried to tell me it was leased after all. It all worked out OK in the end and turned out to be a legitimate unit that could be purchased.


OK, thanks, I will call D* to see if they want it or not, and if not, will pull the HDD and try to reuse it in an external enclosure. I assume the HDD can be formatted to be seen by Windows somehow?

-pretzelbag.

** Update **
Just called D*, they said there is "no recovery kit" (i.e., return shipping box) for the HR10-250, and the rep said that I could recycle the box locally. If nobody wants it with the bad disk, I will strip out the disk and see what I can do with it...


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

The drives are just plain old IDE units, they'll work in anything that supports IDE. Like the IDE in a PC or a USB-IDE adapter. Nothing special about them, really. Some of them do have the noise lowering feature enabled, and that can slow the drive down somewhat. The utility for disabling this feature can usually be found at the drive manufacturer's website (seagate, WD, etc).

But given the power consumption and the low capacities of older drives it's often a smarter idea to get a new drive. The new ones are significantly larger, usually faster and typically consume less power.


----------



## pretzelbag (Mar 12, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> But given the power consumption and the low capacities of older drives it's often a smarter idea to get a new drive. The new ones are significantly larger, usually faster and typically consume less power.


Yeah, I've thought that too. Buying a $20 USB enclosure to run a 250GB drive is probably not the best idea, especially if the drive is failing.

Unless anyone wants the HR10-250 as is, it's off to recycling with it...or eBay.

-pretzelbag.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

pretzelbag said:


> Unless anyone wants the HR10-250 as is, it's off to recycling with it...or eBay.
> .


I am always interested in HR10-250s. As is is fine. Your PMail is turned off.


----------



## 01sporty (Feb 3, 2005)

If nothing else, pull the power supply. Someone is always in need of one of them.


----------



## jkuo (Aug 4, 2004)

pretzelbag,

I could use a HR10-250 for parts. Is it still available? I am also located in the Peninsula...


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Will DirecTV activate used Tivo units if we do NOT want HD channels? My parents don't want them and just got DirecTV and I've got an old Sony DirectTivo they could use just lying around.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

the_Skywise said:


> Will DirecTV activate used Tivo units if we do NOT want HD channels? My parents don't want them and just got DirecTV and I've got an old Sony DirectTivo they could use just lying around.


I just went through this with DTV over Christmas. The key is the unit has to be owned and not leased. When you call, speak with "Card Activation Department" not the regular customer service center. If owned, you can get regular programming without HD. I am dong this now. The regular CSR activated my owned unit as a lease and messed me up. It was very difficult to get it all fixed but the Card Activation Center cleaned it all up for me. To save headache, if you get one with a card, don't use it even if they tell you you can, which they should not. If there are any charges on a old card, you could be liable if they were not paid by previous owner.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I have one in my closet if anyone wants it. Shipping costs only.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

fjwagner: PM Sent


----------



## Semco (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm in the process of upgrading my stuff to HD. Looking for a go-between receiver until the new DTV tivo comes out (if ever). So what HD channels do you still get with this model, or should I just get an SD model?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Semco said:


> So what HD channels do you still get with this model


Whatever you can get OTA. Nothing from satellite.


----------



## Semco (Mar 19, 2005)

So no point in getting this one. I'll just get a plain directv TiVo


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Semco said:


> So no point in getting this one. I'll just get a plain directv TiVo


If you want HD you will have to wait till latter part of 2010 - maybe to get this, none exist at the moment for HD


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Again I'll suggest this: If you're going to stay with DirecTV anyway what is the harm of getting an HR2x to "hold you over" until the new DirecTivo HD unit ships? You've got nothing to lose and you get 100+ HD channels in the meantime. If the DirecTivo never ships and you just can't live without Tivo then you can switch at that time. And by the time we'll know for sure if it will come out or not you won't have much time left on your commitment anyway. 

But why deny yourself so many HD channel on purpose if you plan to stay with DirecTV anyway or are just waiting it out? I just don't get it.


----------



## lavesa (Dec 14, 2006)

fjwagner said:


> I have one in my closet if anyone wants it. Shipping costs only.


Do you still have this box? Mine finally died and I need another.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

lavesa said:


> Do you still have this box? Mine finally died and I need another.


The box is already in a new home. Fred


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 2 HR10-250's sitting in my basement.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I wouln't mind upgrading one of my HDVR-2's with an HR10? What would you want for one of those?


----------



## fpreston (Apr 29, 2007)

xsirenonthe101x said:


> I have 2 HR10-250's sitting in my basement.


My HR10-250 is partially dead (bad power supply), so what would you charge to ship your other HR10-250 to me in Shelton, CT 06484?


----------



## cantil (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a sd philips recever TiVo unit in orginal box works great has card with it


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

Mine (upgraded to 92 hours HD, 609 hours SD) is still available if anyone's interested. $20 plus shipping, or just $10 for local pickup in Los Angeles... I'll also include the original drive which I pulled when I did the upgrade, as well as the remote and all cables. 

There's some cosmetic damage on the case, but it worked fine when I last used it. I replaced the power supply with a new one from Weaknees about 6 months before I retired the receiver, so there's hopefully plenty of life left in it! This was owned, never leased.

-Neil


----------



## splicer (Nov 13, 2006)

Neil
PM sent


----------



## gr00vie (Mar 17, 2005)

I've got one I stopped using some time ago. Still works great. I also have the instant cake cd for it.

I'll let it go for 25 if interested PM me.


----------



## dtv_guy (Mar 29, 2010)

I just picked up an HR10-250 from a friend's widow. My wife can't tell the difference in SD and HD, so the fact that the HDMI works well at 480i is perfect. It is great having TiVo back again, even if all we can get is SD content. This unit is so much nicer than our old Philips SD unit.

Thanks for the pointer to call the card activation unit. It made it easy to get a new card and get this back on the air. It is strange that they want $20 to activate a card, though. I guess it is just another profit center for them. It can't really cost them $20 to do all of the stuff for a new card.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

We've got 2 HR 10-250's. They've been out of use for more than 3 years, but were working fine last we used them.

Anyone needing them for parts or regular use, can have them for the cost of shipping. We have the power cables, but no guarantees on any others they originally came with.

PM if interested.

deb


----------



## wingnut57 (May 5, 2010)

I have 3 HR10-250's that have been deactivated over 5 years but I own them. May Cable bill is getting out of control and I have been using HULU and Netflix most of the time. I want to know if I re-activate these units, what is the minimum package Directv will allow me to get so I can use the Tivo functions for OTA and basic DTV service. Will I be charged for 3 Tivo subscriptions or will I be charged only 1 charge for TIVO service? I know I cant get HD from Directv from these units but I dont care about that for now. Money saving and bare bones service is my objective. Are the Hr10-250's DLNA compliant so I can use them as outlets for my media server on my PC????? Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

wingnut57 said:


> I have 3 HR10-250's that have been deactivated over 5 years but I own them. May Cable bill is getting out of control and I have been using HULU and Netflix most of the time. I want to know if I re-activate these units, what is the minimum package Directv will allow me to get so I can use the Tivo functions for OTA and basic DTV service. Will I be charged for 3 Tivo subscriptions or will I be charged only 1 charge for TIVO service? I know I cant get HD from Directv from these units but I dont care about that for now. Money saving and bare bones service is my objective. Are the Hr10-250's DLNA compliant so I can use them as outlets for my media server on my PC????? Thanks for any information you can provide.


As I understand it, you will pay $7 for the TiVo service, and $5/each mirroring fee past the first one. Any level of service should qualify.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

wingnut57 said:


> .... Are the Hr10-250's DLNA compliant so I can use them as outlets for my media server on my PC????? .....


No.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Even the latest greatest stand along Tivo's like the Tivo Premier aren't DLNA compliant. Tivo goes it's own way in this department.

I might suggest you do what I did...build a HTPC and give all pay TV the boot. I get all my locals OTA in HD and that's about 80&#37; of what we watch. Using Windows 7 Media Center you can DVR as many as 4 tuners (and hacks for more I believe). Netflix built right into 7MC and if you install Hulu Desktop and a small MC plugin then Hulu is basically built right into 7MC as well. 
Add a Bluray drive for your Netflix subscription.

If you have other TVs you want connected. then an XBox 360 can act as a media extender and works great.

Who needs pay TV? 

Only thing I miss is some sports that are on cable networks only. But with the money I save I can go to the bar once in a while and still save a ton. 

What you watch will go a long way into knowing if this would work for you.


----------

